# Беларускі куток > Святы и забавы >  Сообщения с нерабочими ссылками и неактуальной информацией раздела "Святы и забавы"- Беларускі куток

## ZHANIK

"Вясёлы кірмаш"   http://ifolder.ru/19529908

*Добавлено через 45 минут*
"Восеньскі кірмаш"   http://ifolder.ru/19530804

----------


## ИннаНичога

Девочки, закачала с форума Православный торрент-трекер » Детская музыка http://pravtor.ru/viewtopic.php?t=4648  прекраснейшую сказку "РОЖДЕСТВЕНСКАЯ СВЕЧЕЧКА". Сказка с песенками, такая светлая и нежная, хорошего качества. Очень хочется поделиться с Вами. Скачайте обязательно. Мне кажется ее не выставляли. Если недосмотрела, то прошу простить. 
"Рождественская свечечка". (Музыкальная сказка+5 фонограмм для пения под музыку). 

Страна: Беларусь. Свято-Елисаветинский монастырь. 
Жанр: Детская музыка. 
Год выпуска: 2008 
Формат: MP3 
Битрейт аудио: 320 kbps 
Продолжительность: 00:40:00 

Описание: Маленькая восковая свечка хотела ярче всех сиять на рождественской ёлочке. А что приключилось с ней, вы узнаете из музыкальной сказки. 

Содержание: 
1. Рождественская свечечка (сказка) 25:25 
2. Песенка пчёлки (фонограмма) 2:40 
3. Восковые свечечки (фонограмма) 2:39 
4. Рождество (фонограмма) 3:47 
5. В домике моём (фонограмма) 1:38 
6. Гори ярче, свечка (фонограмма) 2:49
СКАЧАТЬ ТУТ:     http://files.mail.ru/82VAIS
С уважением, Инна.

----------


## stels_5

Эта презентация поможет провести тематическое занятие по теме "Гуканне вясны"
http://playfile.ru/get/288190/

----------


## stels_5

> Эта презентация поможет провести тематическое занятие по теме "Гуканне вясны"
> http://playfile.ru/get/288190/


Пожалуйста, смотрите мнимательно. Если кликнете по слайду 16, то будуте слушать песню и смотреть слайд- шоу.
Все слайды презентации перелистываются по щелчку, т.к. для разных детей нужен соответствующий темп комментариев.
Приятного просмотра!!!

----------


## Svetanga

Может кому-то пригодится,свята "Саракі" Саракі.doc

----------


## Svetanga

А вось яшчэ "Гуканне вясны" ГУКАННЕ ВЯСНЫ.doc

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*ИМЕНИНЫ ПО МЕСЯЦАМ* 

http://narod.ru/disk/11304869001/%D0...D0%9C.doc.html

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*ОТ макушки...*
[IMG]http://*********ru/2491103m.jpg[/IMG]

*И до кончиков ногтей...*
[IMG]http://*********ru/2495199m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alena_ver

Девчата, тут небольшие консультации на темы народных свят. Может пригодятся.
http://files.mail.ru/4JUPHD    багач
http://files.mail.ru/VRSNT5    гуканне вясны
http://files.mail.ru/1G6ZW1   калыханки и забаулянки
http://files.mail.ru/8AKXD5    каляды
http://files.mail.ru/03DE14    дзяды
http://files.mail.ru/V5P95P    купалле
http://files.mail.ru/6JT0UJ    новы год
http://files.mail.ru/3CT87C   пакров
http://files.mail.ru/8OXVF5   грамницы
http://files.mail.ru/QOBDQ5   тут сценарий "Багача"
http://files.mail.ru/IS0E9F     сценарий колядок

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Белорусский куток на улице*
[IMG]http://*********ru/2559619m.jpg[/IMG]

*Выставка изделий из бисера, изготовленных девочкой-мастерицей из простой белорусской глубинки.*
[IMG]http://*********ru/2614914m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2597506m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2588290m.jpg[/IMG]

*Белорусский куток в группе*
[IMG]http://*********ru/2566786m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Свето44ка (17.10.2016)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

Что-бы избежать путаницы, и для большего удобства в этом разделе предлагается выставлять празднике на русском языке.

*«Н а с е к о м и я»
(Сценарий игровой программы-развлечения.)
*

http://files.mail.ru/1LN1GJ

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*«Пасхальная радость»
Сценарий праздничного концерта, для детей разновозрастной группы*

http://files.mail.ru/3ZCMEP

----------


## yulia2209

*"В поисках цветка"*
музыкально-фольклорный праздник Купалье

В архиве сценарий и карты-схемы
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/25744515

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Пьесы для театра и батлейки*

http://files.mail.ru/KJZYP3

----------


## Эlla

Предлагаю сценарий капустной вечеринки. Много времени для подготовки не требует.http://narod.ru/disk/28981403001/%D0...0%90.docx.html

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*1. Мама, мамачка, матуля... (Святочная гасцёўня)
2. 8 Сакавіка - Свята бабуль*
http://files.mail.ru/JFKCAV

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

1. Вандроўка ў краіну цудаў-ведаў (Сцэнар выпускнога ранішніка)
2. Бывай, дзіцячы сад, бы-вай! (Сцэнар выпускнога ранішніка)

http://files.mail.ru/OCO3H6

----------


## Эlla

Скоро праздник Пасхи. Предлагаю.
http://narod.ru/disk/43522199001.a3a...0%B0.docx.html

----------


## Эlla

Хорошая сказочка "Петушок - повелитель солнышка"
http://narod.ru/disk/51441303001.ebd...D0%B0.shs.html

----------


## елена михайловна

*"Масленица"* на белорусском языкеhttp://files.mail.ru/F5FFCA1D585A480B84F90BC033674E1C

----------


## bpgf

Может кому пригодиться сценарий поздравительного концерта для учителей "Калядная вечарына". Проводили со школьниками этой зимой. http://www.fayloobmennik.net/2691126

----------


## +эlla

Сценарий утренника для младших групп "КЛОУН ИВАН И ЕГО ЧЕМОДАН". Пользовалась материалами интернета.  *https://yadi.sk/i/OXx-4Hgj3BPSPQ*

----------


## +эlla

*+эlla*,

----------

